# Fender Triple Bucker. Yeah that's right, "Triple Bucker"!



## Whammy (Feb 21, 2014)

Fender said:


> The Fender Triplebucker bridge pickup features a monster triple-coil design that allows you to to tap into a versatile palette of explosive Fender sound, from punchy and powerful humbucking tones to creamy complex three-coil mode.
> 
> *Tonal Characteristics*
> 
> ...


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 21, 2014)

But can it dj....

IN OTHER NEWS, sounds fascinating. I'd like to hear a clip of one!!! How would it sound coil tapped?


----------



## MIL8 (Feb 21, 2014)

Alvarez did this several years back. I remember seeing a few in a music store but I don't think I played any.


----------



## Petie (Feb 21, 2014)

Ibanez did it too, but not in a size that would fit a regular double coil space.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 21, 2014)

Lundgren made an M8 triple coil for Meshuggah as well.

Interesting idea...I can only imagine how chunky they sound!


----------



## Whammy (Feb 22, 2014)

A few companies did this before. That's not why I posted this. A triple coil humbucker is nothing new.
What is new is the fact that it fits into a regular humbucker route as shown here...






It appears to be wired as a humbucker (two coils closest to the bridge) and a single coil (coil closest to the neck).

They also add that the humbucker segment has "Enamel-coated bridge pickup magnet wire delivers warm vintage-style tones"
and the single coils segment has "Formvar-coated neck pickup magnet wire adds brightness and glassiness".

I believe the humbucker segment can also be split.


----------



## Necris (Feb 22, 2014)

Triple coils are cool, eventually I'll pick up a guitar with a tri-bucker but I think I'd be better served by a guitar with a bridge and middle humbucker.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Feb 22, 2014)

Weren't these stock in the marauder? if so then they do sound sweet (tried one out few years back).


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 22, 2014)

Love the looks, size, configuration (great for a single pickup guitar).
Really wish they'd release a heated up version with a ceramic option for the bridge side.

I'm just ragging based off specs, has anyone played them and found it focused enough for metal and dj, or even just classic 80's thrash metal?
If they'd just somewhat copy a dimarzio fast-track2 for the bridge side it would be perfect IMO. Then they'd have to step up the output on the single too I guess.


----------



## Whammy (Feb 22, 2014)

welsh_7stinger said:


> Weren't these stock in the marauder? if so then they do sound sweet (tried one out few years back).



Yeap, that's the guitar alright 



TRENCHLORD said:


> Love the looks, size, configuration (great for a single pickup guitar).
> Really wish they'd release a heated up version with a ceramic option for the bridge side.
> 
> I'm just ragging based off specs, has anyone played them and found it focused enough for metal and dj, or even just classic 80's thrash metal?
> If they'd just somewhat copy a dimarzio fast-track2 for the bridge side it would be perfect IMO. Then they'd have to step up the output on the single too I guess.




Here's a video I found online.
It has some high gain settings in there. Closest I could find to metal


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 22, 2014)

Go quad, or go home


----------



## Fretless (Feb 22, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Go quad, or go home








Am I doing it right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2014)

More coils =/= more tone. 

Hamer, Alvarez, Ibanez, Fernandes, Kramer, Mighty Mite, and a dozen or so others have all tried the "just add coils" approach and the results have always been unremarkable at best.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's what they should do (actually dimarzio should)

The two bridge rails be a specific humbucker (say a ceramic metal beast).

The single neck side sprout into a dual-rail single and serve as a alternate humbucker choice (say a more JBish sound).

Or they could make all three into dual-rail singles, so you'd have three totally different sounding humbucker choices for a single humbucker guitar, all basically in the bridge position, and without any routs.

My head is spinning now .


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 23, 2014)

So you mean the DiMarzio DP157 Multibucker?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 23, 2014)

That's only a dual-dual .

We're on the triple mode here .

Is the MB two differently voiced sides (like ceramic/alnico)?


edit; Oh it's a fast track 1 and a chopper. Sweeeeet
kind of low outputs for looking so badass though


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 23, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's only a dual-dual .
> 
> We're on the triple mode here .
> 
> Is the MB two differently voiced sides (like ceramic/alnico)?





Its a "The Chopper" and a "The Area 51" IIRC. If there's enough wires you basically have 2 humbuckers in 1, 4 single coils options and a shitload of possible connection.

But as Max said, they didn't really sell and I don't think DiMarzio still produce them


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm wanting a x2n/dd/alnicoWarpig all in the size of a single humbucker!!!!


----------

